# Who's riding w/ Ergon Grips?



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I've settled on a set of Ergon GC2 grips. I've read reviews of people saying the large size is too large in diameter. I'm hoping anybody out there riding with these could let me know what they're experience is with sizing. I haven't found them in any LBS' down here in south Florida to try em out. 

I'm getting these to help out with wrist issues. I'm also trying to get out of the habit of riding with my thumbs on the bar, rather than around the bar.

thanks!
:thumbsup:


----------



## eightballrj (Apr 12, 2008)

They come in two sizes. I ordered the Large size because I have relatively large hands (9.75 inch). Measure you hands and see what size you would like better. I think the smalls are good up to like 8.5" hands and larges are for 9+"

Here is a link talking about hand measurement:

http://www.glove.org/glovemeasure.htm


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

What grips are you currently using? Do you like the thickness?

For reference, almost 80% of the grips sold in the USA are the smalls. The smaller diameter allows for a full hand wrap with or without the use of a rider wearing a set of gloves. In a racing application or technical trails....the small allows for more hand position changes and secure control.

For me personally, I wear a size L gloves and run the small GR2's with a carbon barend.

Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Parrotnot (Feb 28, 2008)

Perhaps have a quick look at the SQ Lab grips too. I went looking for Ergon ones, but the shop had these instead. They aren't quite so 'ergonomic' in their appearance, but frankly appearance has nothing to do with ergonomics anyway - and I'm sure this will come down to personal choice (and availability). I personally love mine. I have large hands, and they give me plenty of support and grip. But I'd strongly suggest trying any options out rather than buying by post. I've had several people try my grips and find them uncomfortable.

I'd be intrigued to know if other companies have different shaped grips available too (whether or not they are marketed as ergonomic).


----------



## Toby1 (Jan 3, 2007)

I wear a size L glove. I first got the Large size Ergon GP1 grips. They felt too big for me. I went with the smaller size Ergon grip and that fits me much better.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

for xc type use i love the larger ergons. but i'm 6'4 and wear XL or XXL gloves. i've found on course i need to brake more on, or that have lots of really tight bike handling moves, the small or even regular grips work better for me.


----------



## Symr00 (Jan 8, 2008)

I used Ergons for about 2 weeks. They were very comfortable at first, but during longer rides, my wrists still hurt. I didn't care for them when riding technical stuff. I have the Large and find they were more comfortable than the smalls. I'm a size 9.75 also.


----------



## eightballrj (Apr 12, 2008)

Symr00 said:


> I used Ergons for about 2 weeks. They were very comfortable at first, but during longer rides, my wrists still hurt. I didn't care for them when riding technical stuff. I have the Large and find they were more comfortable than the smalls. I'm a size 9.75 also.


Are you sure you sure you had them adjusted correctly? I have heard that long rides is where these shine the most.


----------



## rhino biker (Nov 28, 2006)

I like em... especially the magnesium bar ends.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a similar grip - I'm using the Specialized BG grips. I like them so far - ridden with them about 4 or 5 times. Took some work to get em set up right (proper angle for comfort) but I think I have it now.


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

I wear a size L glove and I've been using the small Ergons for almost a year now. Very comfy, and after getting used to them, they don't bother me in technical situations. :thumbsup:


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I've tried all the Ergons in both large and small, and tend to gravitate towards the small version. On a whim, I tried the Serfas ergo-style grips, and found them to be severely "lacking."


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the quick responses.

I wear a large glove, I don't have a tape handy to measure my had size. Right now I'm riding the grips that came on my 08 GF Tassajara. They're alright. It's sounding like the smalls are the ones for me. I'll hit up some LBS' and see if I can find em, if not I'll go mail order.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

Symr00 said:


> I used Ergons for about 2 weeks. They were very comfortable at first, but during longer rides, my wrists still hurt.


Ditto....good at first, but after a while hands go numb. And, yes, I installed them right...or at least according to the instructions.

I plan to switch back. Lookin' at a set of ODI ruffians.


----------



## intensworks (Nov 9, 2005)

Havent gone back to regular grips after putting Ergons on my bike. The comfort / weight ratio is positive in my opinion


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

[email protected] - Do the GR2's come in more than one version with the carbon bar end, or is the new "leichtbau" GR2 the only one? How can you tell by looking at them if they're the new uber light ones or not?


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

mtb143 said:


> [email protected] - Do the GR2's come in more than one version with the carbon bar end, or is the new "leichtbau" GR2 the only one? How can you tell by looking at them if they're the new uber light ones or not?


GR2's are available with a magnesium barend or a carbon barend. Anything with a "leichtbau"...meaning lightweight in German....will use a lighter grip. It uses kraton rubber...which is a lighter and softer rubber that the standard grip material. The leichtbau grips are a darker stealth like gray color with a black palm. See images below...

Standard GP1, GC2, and GR2 grip body...









Leichtbau grip body...









Jeff
Ergon USA


----------



## Symr00 (Jan 8, 2008)

eightballrj said:


> Are you sure you sure you had them adjusted correctly? I have heard that long rides is where these shine the most.


Yes, I installed them correctly. I bought them for long rides and they were great for under 10mi rides. I've since switched to Titec Hellbent grips and they are much more comfortable and work better for technical stuff due to their more standard grip shape.


----------



## eightballrj (Apr 12, 2008)

I got mine on today. I love them so far. I haven't done anything really technical yet. But, I will be going for a trail ride this friday and saturday and maybe sunday. I will report back. With gloves these things are absolutely amazing! Without they can be a little slick. Otherwise I'm ecstatic!


----------



## Mrledzeppelin (Apr 4, 2008)

*Bump Update*

So I picked a pair of grips up about a week ago, with the mag bar ends, size small. I haven't ridden the trails yet, but I have been doing a bit of commuting and some free ride around town. So far they are pretty comfortable, my wrists have yet to feel sore like they did with regular grips, tho every now and then my middle and ring finger fall asleep, requiring me to reposition my hand for a few minutes then I'm good again for a while. I almost wonder if that is a sign I should have gotten the large grips. The packaging the grips came in was rather impressive. On a whole I'd say I'm thus far satisfied with the grips, there is a chance I may exchange them for larges not sure yet.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DrNickels (Jan 7, 2008)

Love my ergon grips and they stop my hands from hurting on my 30 mile XC biking along dirt roads and paved bike trails. I couldn't ride more than 15 miles with my grips on my trek 4300. They were just too small and tended to slip off as I road. It got really annoying. Will probably get the bar end style ergons on my next bike. I think they are extremely comfortable.


----------



## PscyclePath (Aug 29, 2007)

Have to agree with the good doctor here... I swapped over to the large Ergon grips on the 29er that I use for XC and commuting, and it made a big difference in comfort. Love 'em!


----------



## cengle33 (Jun 25, 2007)

I switched to Erogn grips a year ago at the 24hrs of BigBear. This really took the pain away. I have them matched up to my XO Grip shifters.


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

I tried several different conventional grips and always suffered from hand numbness and thumb joint pain. After switching to the Ergons, the pain and numbness cleared up for me. I have the large model, which fits my clydesdale hand just fine. 

My only complaint so far is that I cant seem to keep them tight. My left grip always seem to move on a long ride. Anyone have a fix for that?

I just saw them on sale at Performance for $23


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Did you make sure the clamp is all the way over the end of the bar? If it's hanging off some, you're not getting the full clamping power.


----------



## Rob-Bob (Jun 11, 2004)

I have been using the ergons for about 2 years now. I wear a XL or XXL glove and find the large size works well for me. 
These grips definately help on long cross country rides, but I don't like using them if I am doing any long and steep downhills or jumps.


----------



## godot (Nov 10, 2006)

Roswell52 said:


> My only complaint so far is that I cant seem to keep them tight. My left grip always seem to move on a long ride. Anyone have a fix for that?


I was having the same problem. Used some Tacx carbon paste stuff, problem solved.


----------



## targetdrone (Apr 3, 2008)

My wife and I both have GP1's on our mountain bikes. I have large and she has small. My hands fit either one. She has a set of similar Serfas grips on her cruiser. She used to like those until she tried the Ergons. They are worth every cent. We have had no problems with them loosening up.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

On a whim, I tried the Serfas Ergo grips. To say they were "lacking," would be a polite undersatement.


----------

